# Overnight parking in/near Poole



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi

We're off to the show at Shepton Mallett on Thursday then we're catching an 8.30 ferry from Poole to Cherbourg on Monday.

We know we can park at the ferry port overnight from 9 p.m. for £5, but if anyone knows of a nicer alternative we'd appreciate it. 


Thanks


Chris


----------

